# My walking zombie puppet



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I am doing a crypt this year and the only real scare is going to be this guy who walks out of his vertical grave and pins in the kids at a dead end. There is obviously much work to be done here but I like what I see so far so I will share. I am not going to go bloody with this guy, but he will be scarier than I usually go. Heck, this might be my last big haunt and the neighborhood is getting older.
































The actor will be wearing black and walking about 3 feet behind the puppet. Names anyone?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Fun! I made one of those back in '05, but ended up making him a static prop after that.

Make sure you have a way to keep the knees from bending the wrong way.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That face, can't wait to see this fella finished


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

that face is great


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cool...those cloudy eyeballs are nasty (in a very good way)!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Howabout "harry the night stalker" lol, sorry, first thing that came to mind. Looks excellent!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Wilbur Walkabout" 

I like the cocked eyebrow - it gives personality. It also reminds me of the quizzical look of Mr Spock in "Star Trek".


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

wow GOT like the face,hey can"t wait till you show us the finished product,thanks for posting huh!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

He is going to look super! I also want to see pics when he is finished.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on the ribs too. And yes, pictures when finished please.

And how did you do those ribs anyway?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks awesome GOT! I love the head and leering eyes. 

As far as a name...eeesh, I dunno, Leering Larry?


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice job on the ribs too. And yes, pictures when finished please.
> 
> And how did you do those ribs anyway?


I followed the old Vile Things tutorial. Unfortunately, that site no longer exists. I did find the tutorial archived at Omar's Haunted Trail (great site). It is under "Ghosts, Flying Crank" and the link is "Skeleton Marionette".

http://www.omarshauntedtrail.com/Props/props.htm


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks cool so far, can't wait to see it finished. I was gonna suggest Mortimer Stalks, but then I read The reply by Roxy, now I can't decide, so it's all up to you.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh, the eyes! Great start, can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I like Mortimer Stalks!
By the way, I found out that you can buy three complete sets of porcelain teeth for only $14 on Ebay. So, I did some dentistry and added some more flesh. He is looking better. Not bad for a home-made foam skull. And, yes, the jaw will move.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG that looks amazing and I'm laughing about the teeth on Ebay. I only said to my partner today that Ebay is my best friend at the moment (well except for him.....  ) because you can buy pretty much anything there and more often than not find it cheaper than you can buy in the stores.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Zombie update. He walks...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL he looks great - well done.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Love it!! His face is so creepy! I like Wilbur for a name.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

That looks great. The skull is fantastic and the eyes look really intense. I like how the left foot turns in when he steps, definitely makes it more creepy. I can see how an actor could really work this prop. Great job!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That is pretty cool! Hell, the feet & shins alone in the first picture are creepy enough as is


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, if he were facing the actor, he'd be a perfect dance partner, matching every step exactly


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Love this. What fun.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like what you've done with the skull. He has a great look.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

make sure to add some padding to the shoulder area of the person wearing this. I know that by the end of the night on halloween night I am super sore from walking around in my oversized costume. May feel comfortable to wear for 5 minutes, but once you hit the hour mark it's all downhill from there.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

samseide said:


> make sure to add some padding to the shoulder area of the person wearing this. I know that by the end of the night on halloween night I am super sore from walking around in my oversized costume. May feel comfortable to wear for 5 minutes, but once you hit the hour mark it's all downhill from there.


I need to do more than that. I need some counter weights in the back. I noticed that I was just a bit winded after that demo because I was arching my back and pushing with my abs to keep him suspended. And that is without the arms. Although I hated to do it, I took out the top arm bone of my bucky arms to save on weight. Now I know I made the right decision. I will post the completed puppet soon.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Dead Things said:


> That looks great. The skull is fantastic and the eyes look really intense. I like how the left foot turns in when he steps, definitely makes it more creepy. I can see how an actor could really work this prop. Great job!


I took special care to make sure the shoes were free to pivot some because I wanted the "dead weight" look to the feet. I am happy with the results.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a more complete zombie. His legs weren't working as well for some reason and his arms look short in the video (they aren't). I think I just need to tighten some things up. I am not 100% satisfied with him. I need to stain the arms, fix his hand bones and I am not sure about the pulsing red eyes. What do you think? What other improvements can you imagine? I am thinking that I should wear white shoes instead of black since you can definitely see my feet against the floor. I was thinking that maybe he could be dragging some cloth like a cape to block my feet, but I don't want to put him in a cape and I am not sure what else he could be dragging that makes sense.


----------



## Queen of Darkness (Aug 2, 2012)

_*So awesome, what a great idea.
I've never seen such kind of technology :jol:
Sincerely yours
Queen of Darkness*_


----------

